# shrimp



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

what is the easiest fresh water shrimp to breed that does not get very big


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Ghost shrimp.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Cherry shrimp are pretty easy too, once they get settled in


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

what sized tank do u need for them to breed


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

also, could u breed both shrimp and guppies in the same tank, what size would u neeed for that


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

10g minimum for guppies imo, but if you are going to breed them, I wouldn't go less than a 20. Mine are fine with shrimp.


----------

